# Overture Theme



## Vehemence (Dec 15, 2010)

So I was listening to my local classical radio station when the famous 1812 Overture came on. Thats when I had one of my "I want one" moments-specifically referring to the well known theme in this overture. I set off to try to write a theme that may be just as rememberable. Since I have many other projects I am currently working on, I just gave myself a day to write this theme so that I don't get side tracked. This is what I came up with.

Tell me what you think.. And I trust you will based on some of the comments I have made on other compositions


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Im sorry, it isnt bad but not as memorable as the 1812.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree with emiellucifuge.

I think you may be setting yourself up for a fall by comparing your work to an immortal Tchaikovsky composition.

Keep composing though: it's all about practicing, learning, and improving.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

chillowack said:


> I think you may be setting yourself up for a fall by comparing your work to an immortal Tchaikovsky composition.


Which he himself thought was a dread


----------



## Sanctus Petrus (Dec 9, 2010)

Rasa said:


> Which he himself thought was a dread


Could not agree more with the composer himself.
However in the movie "V for Vendetta", I quite liked it in combination with the action...


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Rasa said:


> Which he himself thought was a dread


What do you mean, he "thought it was a dread"?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

He resented the piece because he had to write it for the governement.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Rasa said:


> He resented the piece because he had to write it for the governement.


And Sanctus Petrus...you resent the piece as well?


----------

